# New P250



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

Has anyone had a chance to shoot a new Sig P250 yet? There sre some dealers on Gunsamerica.com that say they are ready to ship. Im considering trading in my FNP.40 for the P250 and wanted to see what ya'll think about it.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am kinda interested in this myself. I am just going to wait for my local dealer to get one and then take a look at it before I even bother with range reports.


----------



## robanna (Sep 9, 2007)

I would do a search for the P250 as well as a review of the sticky on sigforum.com. While an exciting concept, my opinion after reading the posts is that the actual product falls way short.

But, that happens with many things when they are new--people's expectations tend to be too high.

Take a peek and report back your decision!


----------



## Sidewayz (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Lots (22 pages) of reading at Sigforums.com on this gun. Your right, I too have high expectations for a new gun, especially from Sig. But like most new designs there are always some "teething" problems.

Im just going to hang to my FNP. I don't need to be getting rid of any firearms anyway. Instead I should ADD to the collection, right?

Thanks for the info:smt023


----------



## BrokenArrow (Jan 25, 2008)

It's an interesting piece of engineering. The rear sight/firing pin/extractor arrangement is very interesting. Have to strip the slide to replace the rear sight (the rear sight is like the firing pin stop on a 1911; the firing pin and extractor go through it). The mainspring is actually contained in the hammer, not the backstrap part of the grip. No locking block; the bbl cams on the takedown lever and slide stop.

The internal frame and grip module are the same for the 9/40/357/45. The slide, bbl, and mags are not. Why you can't chamber the 45 (or the 40/357) in the 9 slide (duh). Some are trying this already!?

It's not as modular as it could be, or I would have made it. For example, if any of the frame rails or the ejector break/chip (not likely, but still possible), you have to replace the whole frame (same for the HKs BTW). All of those parts are easier and cheaper to replace on the sig pro, FNP and S&W M&P.

The price of a new slide/bbl/mag set to convert your frame/grip will be cheaper than a new SIG, but not much, if any, cheaper than a new Glock/XD w/o NS. This convertability feature makes more sense to large departments than the avg user IMO. The local PD (1100 officers) does authorize 9/40/357/45 autos for example. Or somebody has to license/register guns, but wants to change caliber size w/o the hassle of a "new" gun.

This frame/grip feature may give them a pricing edge in huge multi-caliber/gun group buy contracts like the DHS (ICE/CBP/USCG/USS/FAM) did in 2004 (and will again in 2009). Might prompt the DOJ (FBI/DEA/ATF/USMS) to consider the same type. Or not. An agent/agency could switch calibers and/or go from a sub compact to compact to full size w/o changing guns. A subtle distinction which may/may not be significant.

I watched some feds who were used to Glocks and HKs w LEM action try the P250. Some had trouble short-stroking it due to the long reset, but quickly got over it. I did not have that problem since I started out w DA revolvers more than 30 yrs ago and still shoot them; this feels like a very good DA revolver trigger to me. S&Ws JM does some fast n fancy shooting w long reset revolver triggers. I liked it a lot, had no trouble doing good work w it. Works for me.

Has a lot going for it for the military/police market, less for the gamer/competition market. That link is a lot more important in the USA than the rest of the world.

Deja vu DVC: In archery we have three goals; to shoot accurately, to shoot powerfully, to shoot rapidly.
- Anonymous Byzantine general, On Strategy (Peri Strategias) c. AD 527 - 65


----------



## Countryfunk (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, I just bought a P250 and chose it over a comperably priced factory restored P226 or P229. It just felt right in my hand, was what I wanted anyway (compact frame, 9mm) and buying new carries a lifetime warranty rather than the 1 year warranty on the reconditioned Sigs.

I like the trigger; gun is stupid simple to break down and it shoots well. I'll reserve judgement till after I've put some more rounds through it; but after 150 rounds today.... I like this gun. 

The modularity is impressive, but not what attracted me to it; just on it's own merit as a weapon it's a great fit for my hand and.... I like it.


----------



## lbwright (Nov 11, 2015)

just to give a bit of an update to this posting i have had my p250 for just over 1 year and have fire as of today over 5000 rounds with it and have not yet replaced a single part very reliable and very accurate.


----------

